# هل يمكن ان تكرة من احببت



## kera (9 أكتوبر 2007)

لو أحببت
     انسان وهذا الأنسان لم يبادلك نفس الشعور ..
    او تلاعب بعواطفك .
     أو جرحك.
    وانتهي هذا الحب بالفراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااق الحتمي.
     هل من المعقول أن تنساة و تعيد برمجة حياتك من جديد     غيرة ؟!!!
هل يمكن أن تكرهة؟؟!!
هل تستطيع أن تشطب اسمة من حياتك؟؟؟
ربما تستطيع فعل ذلك ....
لكن أن تشطبة من قلبك؟؟؟ 
فبأعتقادي انة مجال صعب .
ولكن اذا حدث ذلك ..
هل هذا يعني انك لم تعطية الأحساس بالحب الصادق .؟
ولكن أليس من حقك أن تريح قلبك و نفسك ان تريحهما بالنسيان ؟؟
أليس من حقك أن تعيش حياتك بدون ألم بدون جروح تعيش بعيدآ عن الذكريات المؤلمة ..
ولكن...
هل تشعر بالنقيض ..
العقل ينبض بالنسيان.
و القلب يستعيد الذكريات .
ولكن انتهي كل هذا بالفرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااق

 هل تستطيع أن تكرة من تحب.


منقول للأمانة.​​​[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## ميرنا (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان تكرة من احببت*



kera قال:


> لو أحببت​
> انسان وهذا الأنسان لم يبادلك نفس الشعور ..
> او تلاعب بعواطفك .
> أو جرحك.
> ...


لا طبعا مستحيل ومينفعش حد يكرة اللى بيحبة لسبب بسيط لانه بيحبة 
بس لما يكون غير الشخص اللى عرفتيه وتلاقيه بيتغير والقناع واحده واحده بينزاح يبقى اكيد مش هو ده الشخص اللى يستاهل


----------



## Ramzi (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان تكرة من احببت*

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

لن اكرهها 
ستبقى ذكرى جميله في حياتي ....


----------



## kera (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان تكرة من احببت*

ميرنا بجد مش عارفة اقولك اية

نوورتى الموضوع

ميرسى جداا على ردك

ربنا معاكى


----------



## kera (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان تكرة من احببت*



Ramzi قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> 
> لن اكرهها
> ستبقى ذكرى جميله في حياتي ....



ميرسى يا رمزى على ردك

ربنا معاك


----------



## ماريان مرمر (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان تكرة من احببت*

انا مشي معي كلمات الهي احبي اعداكم


----------



## kera (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان تكرة من احببت*



ماريان مرمر قال:


> انا مشي معي كلمات الهي احبي اعداكم


ميرسى لردك يا مرمر

ربنا يباركك


----------



## manshy (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان تكرة من احببت*

مهما حصل من الانسان الى بنحبه استحالة تكرهه 
يمكن تتغاظ انك عرفته او حبيته لكن تكرهه معتقدش


----------



## kera (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان تكرة من احببت*



manshy قال:


> مهما حصل من الانسان الى بنحبه استحالة تكرهه
> يمكن تتغاظ انك عرفته او حبيته لكن تكرهه معتقدش



فعلا رايك صح

ميرسى لمرورك


----------



## farawala (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان تكرة من احببت*

أذا كان هذا الفراق بغير ارادتها او كان غصب عنها فلن ولن انساها اما اذا كان بسبب انها لا تريد ان تكمل هذا الحب فأكيد سوف انساها وسوف تكون ذكرة مؤلمة لى


----------



## kera (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان تكرة من احببت*



farawala قال:


> أذا كان هذا الفراق بغير ارادتها او كان غصب عنها فلن ولن انساها اما اذا كان بسبب انها لا تريد ان تكمل هذا الحب فأكيد سوف انساها وسوف تكون ذكرة مؤلمة لى




عموما و تحت اى سبب

لا تندم على حب عشتة

ميرسى لمرورك


----------



## بنت ماما العدرا (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان تكرة من احببت*

لو انا كرهت من احببته بعد الفراق يبقى ده مكنش حب اصلا وكمان اللى بيحب ميعرفش يكره
لو كل اثنان افترقوا عن بعض بعد حب شديد يبقى اسمه النصيب وربنا مش رايد ليهم هذا الارتباط 
لو الواحد يسبها على ربنا . ربنا يختار للانسان نصيبه الصالح (المر الذى تختاره لى يارب احسن من الشهد الذى اختاره لنفسى ).
ميرسى على الموضوع المهم و الجميل خالص ده ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك.


----------



## kera (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان تكرة من احببت*



بنت ماما العدرا قال:


> لو انا كرهت من احببته بعد الفراق يبقى ده مكنش حب اصلا وكمان اللى بيحب ميعرفش يكره
> لو كل اثنان افترقوا عن بعض بعد حب شديد يبقى اسمه النصيب وربنا مش رايد ليهم هذا الارتباط
> لو الواحد يسبها على ربنا . ربنا يختار للانسان نصيبه الصالح (المر الذى تختاره لى يارب احسن من الشهد الذى اختاره لنفسى ).
> ميرسى على الموضوع المهم و الجميل خالص ده ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك.



رايك صح
بجد كلك زوق 

ميرسى لمرورك

ربنا معاكى


----------



## farawala (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان تكرة من احببت*



kera قال:


> عموما و تحت اى سبب
> 
> لا تندم على حب عشتة
> 
> ميرسى لمرورك



كيف لا اندم وهى سببت لى جرح حتى ولو كان صغير فهو يؤلم
وشكرا


----------



## *malk (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان تكرة من احببت*

وضوعك جميل يا كيرا

بس متهيالى مستحيل

حد يكرة الى حبة

ممكن ميحبهوش لكن صعب يكرهة

ميرسى على الموضوع


----------



## losivertheprince (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان تكرة من احببت*

*سلام المسيح :
لن اقول اجمل مما قيل ولكن ........
الحب احساس متناقض قد اكره شخص ولكن بمرور الوقت احبه عندما اتلامس مع الطبيعه البشرية البسيطه او الجمال الذي بداخله ولكن ........... لايمكن ان اكرهه واكون انسان سوي او اكون قد احببته بجد 
كيف 
قد اكون قد رغبت به ولما افترقنا ورفضني كرهته ورغبت في تدميره بداخلي اولآ : ماهي الكراهيه او الطريق للتدمير قد لا افعل مايؤذية ولكني فعلت ماهو اسوأ ......... فقدت سلامي ومحبتي الداخليه *​


----------



## kera (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان تكرة من احببت*



keky قال:


> وضوعك جميل يا كيرا
> 
> بس متهيالى مستحيل
> 
> ...



صح ممكن ميحبهوش لكن صعب يكرهة

ميرسى لمرورك


----------



## kera (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان تكرة من احببت*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> لن اقول اجمل مما قيل ولكن ........
> الحب احساس متناقض قد اكره شخص ولكن بمرور الوقت احبه عندما اتلامس مع الطبيعه البشرية البسيطه او الجمال الذي بداخله ولكن ........... لايمكن ان اكرهه واكون انسان سوي او اكون قد احببته بجد
> كيف
> قد اكون قد رغبت به ولما افترقنا ورفضني كرهته ورغبت في تدميره بداخلي اولآ : ماهي الكراهيه او الطريق للتدمير قد لا افعل مايؤذية ولكني فعلت ماهو اسوأ ......... فقدت سلامي ومحبتي الداخليه *​



ربنا بياركك

ميرسى لمرورك


----------



## kera (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان تكرة من احببت*



farawala قال:


> كيف لا اندم وهى سببت لى جرح حتى ولو كان صغير فهو يؤلم
> وشكرا



الافضل انك تفتكر الحاجات الحلوة الى كانت موجودة

بدل ما تفتكر الجرح دة

عشان متتعبش اكتر 

ميرسى لمرورك


----------



## mena2222 (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان تكرة من احببت*

*انا مش هقول انى هكرهه 

بس هحاول انساة 

لانة مش كان يستاهل حبى من الاول 

شكرا على الموضوع *


----------



## بنت الفادى (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان تكرة من احببت*

اللى بيحب بجد ميعرفش يكرة ابدا​


----------



## kera (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان تكرة من احببت*



mena2222 قال:


> *انا مش هقول انى هكرهه
> 
> بس هحاول انساة
> 
> ...



اهم حاجة انك مش هتكرهة

ميرسى لمرورك


----------



## kera (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان تكرة من احببت*



بنت الفادى قال:


> اللى بيحب بجد ميعرفش يكرة ابدا​



صح يا بنت الفادى

ميرسى  لمرورك


----------



## M a r i a m (16 يوليو 2008)

*هل يمكن أن تكره من أحببت؟؟*

لو أحببت انسان

وهذا الإنسان لم يبادلك الشعور.. 

أو تلاعب بعواطفك.. 

أو جرحك.. 

وانتهى هذا الحب بالفــــــــــــــــــــــــراق الحتمــــــــــــــــــــي ... 

هل من المعقول أن تكره هذا الإنسان ؟ ! 

أو على الأقل تنساه وتعيد برمجة نظام حياتك من غيره؟!!! 

هل تستطيع أن تشطب اسمه من حياتك؟؟ 

ربما تستطيع فعل ذلك.. 

لكن أن تشطب اسمه من قلبك..؟ 

فهذا محال.. 

واذا حصل ذلك فهذا يعني انك لم تعطيه الإحساس بالحب بصدق.. 

لكن أليس من حق نفسك وقلبك أن تريحهما بالنسيان؟؟ 

أليس من حقك ان تعيش بحياتك بدون جروح بعيدا عن الذكريات المؤلمة..؟؟؟؟النسيان هو الحل.. ؟ ؟ ؟ 

والقلب ينبض بالحنين..؟وانتهى هذا الحب بالفــــــــــــــــــــــــراق الحتمــــــــــــــــــــي ..


هل يمكن أن تكره من أحببت؟؟​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هل يمكن أن تكره من أحببت؟؟*

*ليا رأى شخصى بأن الحب الصادق لا يمكن أبداً أن يتحول لكراهيه مهما حدث ..ميررررسى يا يارا على الموضوع الجميل  وربنا يباركك . ​*


----------



## ميرنا (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هل يمكن أن تكره من أحببت؟؟*



dona nabil قال:


> *ليا رأى شخصى بأن الحب الصادق لا يمكن أبداً أن يتحول لكراهيه مهما حدث ..ميررررسى يا يارا على الموضوع الجميل وربنا يباركك . ​*


 
دا لو الاتنين صادقين يا دونا لكن لما تلاقى واحد ندل وانتى حبته بجد مفتكرش انك هتفضلى راسمة صورة ملاك قدامك ​


----------



## Fadie (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هل يمكن أن تكره من أحببت؟؟*

مستحيل يكون فى كراهية , مهما حصل


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هل يمكن أن تكره من أحببت؟؟*



هل من المعقول أن تكره هذا الإنسان ؟ ! 
صعب جدا انى الواحد يكره الانسان الالى حبه بجد 
وبالذات لما يكون حب صادق 

أو على الأقل تنساه وتعيد برمجة نظام حياتك من غيره؟!!! 
صعب جدا النسيان 
ممكن احاول انى انساه لكن انساه نهائيا 
من مليوووووووووووووووون المستحيل 
إلا اذا كان فى حبيب تانى 

هل تستطيع أن تشطب اسمه من حياتك؟؟ 
لا 
حتى لو استطعت ذلك 
لن انساه 
ربما تستطيع فعل ذلك.. 

لكن أن تشطب اسمه من قلبك..؟ 

فهذا محال.. 

واذا حصل ذلك فهذا يعني انك لم تعطيه الإحساس بالحب بصدق.. 

لكن أليس من حق نفسك وقلبك أن تريحهما بالنسيان؟؟ 

أليس من حقك ان تعيش بحياتك بدون جروح بعيدا عن الذكريات المؤلمة..؟؟؟؟النسيان هو الحل.. ؟ ؟ ؟ 
فعلا النسيان هوه الحل 
ولكن من اين لك هذا النسيان 
ازاى انساه 
زى ماقول فى رد السؤال الالى فات 
ممكن احاول انى انساه لكن انساه نهائيا 
من مليوووووووووووووووون المستحيل 

والقلب ينبض بالحنين..؟وانتهى هذا الحب بالفــــــــــــــــــــــــراق الحتمــــــــــــــــــــي ..


هل يمكن أن تكره من أحببت؟؟
​مستحييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل 

موضوع فى غاييييييييييييييييه الرووووووووعه يايارا 
بس ربنا يسمحك 
فكرتينى بالذى مضى ​​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هل يمكن أن تكره من أحببت؟؟*



> مستحيل يكون فى كراهية , مهما حصل


 
كلامك صح استاذ فادى ​


----------



## انجى مكرم (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد: هل يمكن أن تكره من أحببت؟؟*

الحب عمرة مايموت لكن اكيد فية سبب للفراق والسبب دة جامد اوى بس اللى يحب ميكرهش بس هيتعذب اللى ممكن يعملة انة يصلى ويسيب امرة على ربنا لغاية ما ربنا يعطية انسان يعوضة الحب دة ويبارك فية ويااااااااااااااااااارب مفيش حد يتجرح فى حبة


----------



## M a r i a m (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: هل يمكن أن تكره من أحببت؟؟*



dona nabil قال:


> *ليا رأى شخصى بأن الحب الصادق لا يمكن أبداً أن يتحول لكراهيه مهما حدث ..ميررررسى يا يارا على الموضوع الجميل  وربنا يباركك . ​*



_ميرسي لرأيك يادونا ومرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
بس نفترض انه كان حب صادق بس من طرف واحد والطرف التانى كان لمجرد تسلية مش حب
برضه هتفضل تحبه؟؟!!!!_​


----------



## M a r i a m (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: هل يمكن أن تكره من أحببت؟؟*



kokoman قال:


> هل من المعقول أن تكره هذا الإنسان ؟ !
> صعب جدا انى الواحد يكره الانسان الالى حبه بجد
> وبالذات لما يكون حب صادق
> 
> ...



اسفة ياكوكو
بس هكرر سؤالى لو اتجرحت من الانسان اللى بتحبه وكان مش بيحبك بجد مع الرغم انك حبيته بصدق
هتفضل تحبه؟
وميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك االجميلة​


----------



## M a r i a m (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: هل يمكن أن تكره من أحببت؟؟*



fadie قال:


> مستحيل يكون فى كراهية , مهما حصل



_ميرسي استاذ فادى لمرورك ومشاركتك ورأيك الجميل​_


----------



## M a r i a m (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: هل يمكن أن تكره من أحببت؟؟*



ميرنا قال:


> دا لو الاتنين صادقين يا دونا لكن لما تلاقى واحد ندل وانتى حبته بجد مفتكرش انك هتفضلى راسمة صورة ملاك قدامك ​



_هو ده اللى انا اقصده
يعنى معنى كدة ياميرنا هتكرهيه؟​_


----------



## M a r i a m (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد: هل يمكن أن تكره من أحببت؟؟*



انجى مكرم قال:


> الحب عمرة مايموت لكن اكيد فية سبب للفراق والسبب دة جامد اوى بس اللى يحب ميكرهش بس هيتعذب اللى ممكن يعملة انة يصلى ويسيب امرة على ربنا لغاية ما ربنا يعطية انسان يعوضة الحب دة ويبارك فية ويااااااااااااااااااارب مفيش حد يتجرح فى حبة



_طب لو السبب الجامد ده كان أحد الطرفين انه محبكيش بجد مع انك اديتيله كل الحب 
معنى كدة هتكرهيه؟!​_


----------



## jamil (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هل يمكن أن تكره من أحببت؟؟*

ان كان الحب صادق فلا يمكن الشخص ان يكره من يحب . لكن من الممكن وجود سوء تفاهم للطرفين مما يجعل عدم المناقشه لحل الموضوع والسبب فى ذالك عدم قبول اى شخص من الطرفين لقبول المناقشه وهذا يجعل الشخص ان يفكر فى يكره من يحب وهذا غير صحيح  لان الحب الصادق لا يكره ولا يموت


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: هل يمكن أن تكره من أحببت؟؟*



y_a_r_a قال:


> _ميرسي لرأيك يادونا ومرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
> بس نفترض انه كان حب صادق بس من طرف واحد والطرف التانى كان لمجرد تسلية مش حب
> برضه هتفضل تحبه؟؟!!!!_​



*الحب احيانا بيكون مشاعر فرديه خاصه بكل فرد ..بمعنى ان الانسان بيكون مستمتع باحساسه بالحب بغض النظر عن الشخص الاخر ان كان مستحق لهذه المشاعر أم لا ومن أحب قلبه بصدق وغمرته مشاعر العطاء لا يستطيع  ان يكره مهما كانت قسااوة جرحه  .​*


----------



## M a r i a m (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد: هل يمكن أن تكره من أحببت؟؟*

_ميرسي حبيبتي دونا لردك ومرورك الجميل ورأيك الرائع بجد
نورتى الموضوع​_


----------



## emy (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هل يمكن أن تكره من أحببت؟؟*

*لو بتحبى الحد ده بجد*
*حتى لما بيجرحك بتبقى مش قادره تكرهيه *
*بس فى ناس كتير بتنسى يا يارا*
*ومبتقدرش اى حاجه انتى ممكن تعمليها علشانها*​


----------



## سيزار (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هل يمكن أن تكره من أحببت؟؟*

مستحيل طبعا اكره او انساه 

موضوع جميل جدا يا يارا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## sosana (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هل يمكن أن تكره من أحببت؟؟*



> هل يمكن أن تكره من أحببت؟؟


مستحيل طبعا اكره او انساه 

موضوع جميل جدا يا يارا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## sameh7610 (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد: هل يمكن أن تكره من أحببت؟؟*

*للأسف يارا

حتى لو جرحك او نساكى او ندل معاكى

او مكنش بيحبك من البدايه

للأسف برده متقدريش تكرهيه

هو دوة الحب الصادق

كمثال : 

حب السيد المسيح لينا نحن البشر

مهما عملنا او اذنبنا او ندلنا او نسناه

برضه بيفضل يحبنا ويمد لينا أيده

بحنان وبعطف وبحب

ميرسى ليكى يارا موضوعك فعلاً جميل

ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هل يمكن أن تكره من أحببت؟؟*

لا طبعا مش ممكن واستحااااااااااااالة انى اكره 

ده انا لو كنت حبيته بجد فى يوم من الايام 

شكرا عالموضوع يارا ​


----------



## M a r i a m (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: هل يمكن أن تكره من أحببت؟؟*



jamil قال:


> ان كان الحب صادق فلا يمكن الشخص ان يكره من يحب . لكن من الممكن وجود سوء تفاهم للطرفين مما يجعل عدم المناقشه لحل الموضوع والسبب فى ذالك عدم قبول اى شخص من الطرفين لقبول المناقشه وهذا يجعل الشخص ان يفكر فى يكره من يحب وهذا غير صحيح  لان الحب الصادق لا يكره ولا يموت



امممممممم بس سوء التفاهم ده ممكن يتحل والحب موجود بينهم
لكن لو طرف واحد حب بجد والتانى لا 
وجرحك
وبعدين اتفارقتوا ياتري تقدر تكرهه؟
تقدر تجرح مشاعره؟
وميرسي يا جميل لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## M a r i a m (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: هل يمكن أن تكره من أحببت؟؟*



emy قال:


> *لو بتحبى الحد ده بجد*
> *حتى لما بيجرحك بتبقى مش قادره تكرهيه *
> *بس فى ناس كتير بتنسى يا يارا*
> *ومبتقدرش اى حاجه انتى ممكن تعمليها علشانها*​



_طب انتى ياايمي
يبقي ايه تصرفك قدام اللى بينسوا دول وميقدروش اللى عملتيه عشانهم
وكأنهم مش عرفوكى اصلا؟
قدر تحولى كم الحب اللي كان بقلبك لكره؟​_


----------



## احلى ديانة (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هل يمكن أن تكره من أحببت؟؟*

انا عن نفسى مش بكرة حد حبيبتة

بس ممكن احاول انساة وبس


والف شكر على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## M a r i a m (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد: هل يمكن أن تكره من أحببت؟؟*

_ميرسي يافادى لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة ورأيك معانا​_


----------



## ميرنا (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: هل يمكن أن تكره من أحببت؟؟*



y_a_r_a قال:


> _هو ده اللى انا اقصده​_
> 
> 
> _يعنى معنى كدة ياميرنا هتكرهيه؟_​


 
انا هندم انى عرفته اساسا طبيعى لما تكونى مع حد امينة اوى وتحاولى تحافظى عليه بقدر المستطاع وفى الاخر تكتشفى انو كداب او مش صادق فى ولا كلمة اكيد هتكرهى اليوم اللى عرفتيه 
انما لو اتنين حبو بعض بجد وبصدق والظروف فرقتهم لاى سبب اجتماعى دا طبعا ميتكرهش وصورته مش هتتغير ويفضل انسان محترم انما الشخص الاول لاا طبعا يتكره ويتحرق وميستهلش حد يفكر فيه ولا يبكى عليه لحظة ​


----------



## ميرنا (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هل يمكن أن تكره من أحببت؟؟*

شايفى كل الردود بتقول انى اللى بيحب بجد ميكرهش طب اللى بيحب بجد دا واكتشف انو كداب فى الاخر هتحبة طب ازاى وهو اصلا نزل من نظرك


----------



## M a r i a m (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد: هل يمكن أن تكره من أحببت؟؟*

_ميرسي ياميرنا لمرورك ومشاركتك ومتابعتك الجميلة للموضوع
يعنى انتى شايفة فى الاخر انه لو طلع كداب ومش صادق فى ولا كلمة هتكرهيه؟ وتكرهى اليوم اللى عرفتيه فيه؟
طب هتقدري تكرهيه بجد بعد ماحبيته بأمانة ؟ ولاده كلام لمجرد احساسك بالظلم والخداع وانك اتجرحتي وكدة؟​_


----------



## engy_love_jesus (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هل يمكن أن تكره من أحببت؟؟*

*هنساه اه لكن اكره لا 

عمر القلب الى حبه مهيعرف يكره مهما حصل منه ​*


----------



## فونتالولو (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هل يمكن أن تكره من أحببت؟؟*

_سلام الرب يسوع 
تعيش ايدك يا يارا الموضوع جميل بجد 
بس الحب الصادق مستحيل تنسيه يبقي هتكرهيه هنقولي الله يسمحه بس 
 واول ما يحصل موقف كان بيحصل معاه اكيد هتفتكري يبقي ازي تنسيه حتي لو هو كان هو مش كان بيحبك اصلك اكيد حبتي من كل قلبك يبقي مستحل تنسه او حتي تكرهي  
 وعلي راي كوكو انك فكرتينا بالذي مضي_


----------



## M a r i a m (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد: هل يمكن أن تكره من أحببت؟؟*

_ميرسي ياانجي  لردك ومرورك الجميل
نورتى الموضوع بمشاركتك ورأيك​​_


----------



## M a r i a m (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: هل يمكن أن تكره من أحببت؟؟*



فونتالولو قال:


> _سلام الرب يسوع
> تعيش ايدك يا يارا الموضوع جميل بجد
> بس الحب الصادق مستحيل تنسيه يبقي هتكرهيه هنقولي الله يسمحه بس
> واول ما يحصل موقف كان بيحصل معاه اكيد هتفتكري يبقي ازي تنسيه حتي لو هو كان هو مش كان بيحبك اصلك اكيد حبتي من كل قلبك يبقي مستحل تنسه او حتي تكرهي
> وعلي راي كوكو انك فكرتينا بالذي مضي_



_ههههههههههههه كله كدة افتكر الذي مضي ولا ايه؟
معلش ياقمر سوووووووووووووووورى
وميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك برأيك وردك فى الموضوع​_


----------



## فونتالولو (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هل يمكن أن تكره من أحببت؟؟*

_سلام الرب يسوع 
يلا بقي هنقول ايه الله يسمحك علي 
بس ولا يهمك لا سوري ولا حاجه هو انتي فكرتينا محنا فكرين جهزين 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه_


----------



## Kiril (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هل يمكن أن تكره من أحببت؟؟*

اه ممكن
لو الجرح جامد
بس مش كره كره يعني
انا الحل بالنسبة لي انك تنشغل بحد تاني


----------



## M a r i a m (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد: هل يمكن أن تكره من أحببت؟؟*

_ميرسي ياكيرو لمرورك ومشاركتك ورأيك معانا
نورت الموضوع
بس ياتري هتقدر نمساه علشان تنشغل بحد تانى؟!​_


----------



## MarMar2004 (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هل يمكن أن تكره من أحببت؟؟*

انا رائي يا يارا ان عمر الحب يتحول لكراهية مهما حصل حتي لو كان في طرف اناني وندل زي ما مرنا قالت ومرسي ليكي يا يارا علي الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## M a r i a m (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد: هل يمكن أن تكره من أحببت؟؟*

_ميرسي مرمر لمرورك ومشاركتك ورأيك معانا _
_نورتى الموضوع_​


----------



## العيون الجريئة (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: هل يمكن أن تكره من أحببت؟؟*

مستحيل طبعا يا يااارا

ان احدا يستطيع يكرة من احب


مهما كااااااااااااان


----------



## M a r i a m (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد: هل يمكن أن تكره من أحببت؟؟*

ميرسي يالعيون الجريئة لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## ارووجة (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هل يمكن أن تكره من أحببت؟؟*

ازا كان واحد ندل والسبب خيانة وتلاعب بالمشاعر وماشابه
مش هيستاهل حبي ومش هيستاهل افكر فيو ثانية وحدة يعني لا حب ولا كره  لانو الكره  خسارة فيه
لما شخص يكره شخص تاني يعني عم يفكر فيه ولساتو بحياتو...كرمال هيك التفكير فيه مابستاهلو
يعني هعتبره متل اي انسان تاني لا  عرفتو ولاعرفني...بس اكيد غيرو من الناس رح يبقو احسن منو
ويبقى اوطى شخص عرفتو..



> لو أحببت انسان
> 
> وهذا الإنسان لم يبادلك الشعور..



هنسى امره...اصلا مش ممكن احب شخص مابحبنيش ممكن يكون اعجاب مش اكتر...يعني لما احب شخص لازم يكون في البداية هو اللي بحبني

وميرسي عالموضوع الحلو ^_^
ربنا معاكي


----------



## M a r i a m (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد: هل يمكن أن تكره من أحببت؟؟*

ميرسي حبيبتي ارووجة بجد لمرورك ومشاركتك ورأيك الجميل
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## loay alkldine (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد: هل يمكن أن تكره من أحببت؟؟*

*موضوع جميل يا يارا  اذا حبينا بصدق فمن الصعب ان نكره من نحب  ولكن من حقنا ان نحاول النسيان ونستمر في حياتنا بقدر الامكان    *


----------



## M a r i a m (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد: هل يمكن أن تكره من أحببت؟؟*

ميرسي يالؤي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## just member (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد: هل يمكن أن تكره من أحببت؟؟*

لو أحببت انسان

وهذا الإنسان لم يبادلك الشعور.. 

أو تلاعب بعواطفك.. 

أو جرحك.. 

وانتهى هذا الحب بالفــــــــــــــــــــــــراق الحتمــــــــــــــــــــي 
*لم يكن حب من اساس منشان بيكون فية فراق *
*شكرا على الموضوع الجميل*
**​


----------



## M a r i a m (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد: هل يمكن أن تكره من أحببت؟؟*

ميرسي جوجو لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## النهيسى (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد: هل يمكن أن تكره من أحببت؟؟*

فيه نوعان من البشر
1- اذ أحب لا يكره مهما حدث ( لان ) حبه حقيقى وبقلبه وفاء  ( هذا انسان جميل نقى )
2- اذا احب ولم يجد من يبادله الحب او وجده خائن ( يكون  ) سريع الكراهيه ( حبه مصلحه )
لذا جب على الانسان ان يحب حتلى ان لم يجد مشاعر تقابله من الطرف الاخر صديق كان اوحبيب
وأصلا        ...............        الله  محبه      ............ 
فكيف نكره   ( هذا رأييى  ) وقابل للصواب والخطأ  ......... شكرا لموضوعك    ....... صلى لاجلى


----------



## M a r i a m (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل يمكن أن تكره من أحببت؟؟*

ميرسي ياالنهيسي لردك ومشاركتك برأيك​


----------



## SALVATION (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل يمكن أن تكره من أحببت؟؟*

_



			هل يمكن أن تكره من أحببت؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الانسان الذى يحب لا يعرف الكره
لان لو كان فيه حب حقيقى هيتمناله انو يكون سعيد حتى ولو على حساب نفسه
مهوه احنا كل يوم بنعمل فيه خطيه بيكون خيانه للمسيح هل هوه كرهنا؟
وميرسى كتييييير على الموضوع الرائع​_


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل يمكن أن تكره من أحببت؟؟*

هل يمكن أن تكره من أحببت؟؟

لا أكيد ماقدرش ، عشان لو قدرت يبقى ده مكنش حب حقيقى
حلو اوووووووووووى الموضوع ، ميرسى كتيييييييييير


----------



## remo_m_m (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هل يمكن أن تكره من أحببت؟؟*

*مع وجود الحب تنصرف الكراهية ولا يكون لها مكان مهما حصل

على راى الشاعر الى بيقول ( اخاصمك اة اسيبك لا )​*


----------



## jamil (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هل يمكن أن تكره من أحببت؟؟*

الحبيب لايمكن ان يكره من يحب مهما كانت الظروف لان الحب الحقيقي نهائيا لايمكن ان يكره كما ان الله احب العالم باجمعه ووهب ابنه يسوع المسيح لمصالحه العالم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 مايو 2009)

*هل يمكن ان تكره من احببت؟؟*

*لو أحببت إنسان 

وهذا الإنسان لم يبادك الشعور.. 

أو تلاعب بعواطفك.. 

أو جرحك..** 

وانتهى هذا الحب بالفــــــــــــــــــــــــراق 
الحتمــــــــــــــــــــي ... 

هل من المعقول أن تكره هذا الإنسان ؟ ! 

أو على الأقل تنساه وتعيد برمجة نظام حياتك من غيره؟!!! 

هل تستطيع أن تشطب اسمه من حياتك؟؟ 

ربما تستطيع فعل ذلك.. 

لكن أن تشطب اسمه من قلبك..؟ 

**فباعتقادي هذا محال.. 

واذا حصل ذلك فهذا يعني انك لم تعطيه الإحساس بالحب بصدق.. 

لكن أليس من حق نفسك وقلبك أن تريحهما بالنسيان؟؟ 

أليس من حقك ان تعيش بحياتك بدون جروح بعيدا عن الذكريات المؤلمة.. 

اشعر بالنقيضين يسريان في دمي.. 

النسيان هو الحل.. ؟ ؟ ؟ 

والقلب ينبض بالحنين.. ؟ 

**وانتهى هذا الحب بالفــــــــــــــــــــــــراق 
الحتمــــــــــــــــــــي ...*
*هـــــــل يمكــــن ان تكــــره من أحببت ؟؟*​


----------



## kalimooo (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: هل يمكن ان تكره من احببت؟؟*

الانسان الذي يكره اكيد هو الذي يتعب

فالسماح اولا يريح صاحبه
قبل الاخرين

على الاقل هذا اعتقادي

شكرااا يا بنت العدرا  على الموضوع القيم

الرب يباركك


----------



## lovely dove (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: هل يمكن ان تكره من احببت؟؟*


انا من راي ان اللي يحب عمره مايعرف يكره 
او ينسي اللي حبه حتي لو جرحه
هيفضل الجرح معلم في قلبك وعقلك لكن مش يخلي الواحد يكره 
لان الكره بيدمرك انت قبل مايدمره هو ومفيش احلي من التسامح 
مرسي بنت العدرا علي الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك


​


----------



## الأخت مايا (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: هل يمكن ان تكره من احببت؟؟*

لا انكر ان الوضع صعب
والخيانة تكسر وتهدم الامل و تشتت  الاحلام
 وتؤدي بنا الى الاحباط

ولكن اذل تملكنا الحقد  سيعود علينا بالسوء
سنكون مبرمجين  للعصبية
نفقد الثقة بكل من حولنا 
وتتحزل حياتنا الى دوامة  لا يمكن الخروج منها

اما اذا فكرنا بمسامحة
واستطعنا ان ننظر الى الموضوع من ناحية اخرى
وكانه درس نتعلم منه ان نعرف اين ومتى  وكيف وبمن نضع ثقتنا

سوف نكبر  ونصبح اكثر نضوجا
واكثر حبا بنظر انفسنا ومن حولنا ايضا


شكرا


----------



## rana1981 (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: هل يمكن ان تكره من احببت؟؟*

*اكيد يلي بيحب مستحيل يكره 
والكره كمان بتعب النفسية فالافضل هو المسامحة​*


----------



## رحيق (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: هل يمكن ان تكره من احببت؟؟*

الي بحب ميعرفش يكره

موضوع جميل خالص​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: هل يمكن ان تكره من احببت؟؟*

صعب جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا 

ميررررسى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Rosetta (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: هل يمكن ان تكره من احببت؟؟*

*مرسي يا بنت العدرا..
موضوع رائع 

بس انا بصراحة رأيي يختلف كليا عن رأي باقي الاعضاء..

لانه من الممكن ان يتحول الحب الى كره و احيانا الى كره شديد يصل الى درجة الانتقام..

و في بعض الاحيان نكون غير قادرين على مسامحة هذا الشخص الذي احببناه يوما ما .. مع انه من المفروض ان تتم المسامحة ..

و السبب مثلا انه انا حبيت شخص و اعطيته كل ما عندي من مشاعر و احاسيس و ضحيت باشياء كتيرة في سبيل هيدا الحب.. و  في المقابل لا ارى منه سوى الاستهتار و اللامبالاة .. هنا تنشأ الكراهية  ​*


----------



## maria123 (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: هل يمكن ان تكره من احببت؟؟*

يلي بيحب مستحيل يكره 
انا هي وجهة نظري


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: هل يمكن ان تكره من احببت؟؟*

أيووووووووووووة طبعا أكرهه 

والدليل...

أنى كرهتك يابت وأنتى عارفة السبب

هههههه​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: هل يمكن ان تكره من احببت؟؟*



كليمو قال:


> الانسان الذي يكره اكيد هو الذي يتعب
> 
> فالسماح اولا يريح صاحبه
> قبل الاخرين
> ...



*ميييييييييرسى لمشاركتك الجميلة
نورت الموضوع كليمو
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: هل يمكن ان تكره من احببت؟؟*



pepo_meme قال:


> انا من راي ان اللي يحب عمره مايعرف يكره
> او ينسي اللي حبه حتي لو جرحه
> هيفضل الجرح معلم في قلبك وعقلك لكن مش يخلي الواحد يكره
> لان الكره بيدمرك انت قبل مايدمره هو ومفيش احلي من التسامح
> ...



*ميرسى يابوبا على رأيك حبيبتى
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: هل يمكن ان تكره من احببت؟؟*



الأخت مايا قال:


> لا انكر ان الوضع صعب
> والخيانة تكسر وتهدم الامل و تشتت  الاحلام
> وتؤدي بنا الى الاحباط
> 
> ...



*ميييييييييرسى لرأيك القيم اخت مايا
نورتى الموضوع بمرورك
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: هل يمكن ان تكره من احببت؟؟*



rana1981 قال:


> *اكيد يلي بيحب مستحيل يكره
> والكره كمان بتعب النفسية فالافضل هو المسامحة​*



*صووووووووووح يا رنونتى
ميرسى ليكى حبيبتى
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: هل يمكن ان تكره من احببت؟؟*



رحيق قال:


> الي بحب ميعرفش يكره
> 
> موضوع جميل خالص​



*ميرسى لمرورك يا رحيق
نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: هل يمكن ان تكره من احببت؟؟*



kokoman قال:


> صعب جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*ميييييييييرسى يا كوكو لمرورك
نورت الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: هل يمكن ان تكره من احببت؟؟*



red rose88 قال:


> *مرسي يا بنت العدرا..
> موضوع رائع
> 
> بس انا بصراحة رأيي يختلف كليا عن رأي باقي الاعضاء..
> ...



*ميرسى لرأيك يا روز بس انا اعتقد صعب يوصل لكره
نورتى الموضوع يا حبيبتى
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: هل يمكن ان تكره من احببت؟؟*

لا معتقدش ان الى يكون بيحب بجد حتى لو حصل انهم افترقوا يعرف يكرهه وانه ينساه دى هتكون صعبه
ثانكس يا سكرتى على المواضيع الجامده دى​​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: هل يمكن ان تكره من احببت؟؟*



maria123 قال:


> يلي بيحب مستحيل يكره
> انا هي وجهة نظري



*ميرسى لرأيك يا ماريا
نورتى الموضوع بمرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: هل يمكن ان تكره من احببت؟؟*



marmar_maroo قال:


> أيووووووووووووة طبعا أكرهه
> 
> والدليل...
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههه
هسكت عشان الكلام ده من ورا قلبك انا عارفة هههههه
ميرسى يا مرمورتى نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: هل يمكن ان تكره من احببت؟؟*



swety koky girl قال:


> لا معتقدش ان الى يكون بيحب بجد حتى لو حصل انهم افترقوا يعرف يكرهه وانه ينساه دى هتكون صعبه
> ثانكس يا سكرتى على المواضيع الجامده دى​​



*صوووووووح يا كوكى عندك حق 
ميرسي ليكى حبيبتى
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: هل يمكن ان تكره من احببت؟؟*

*موضوع رائع يا بنت العدرا
بس اللى يحب حد مستحيل يكرهه
على الاقل هيفتكر الحاجات الحلوة اللى عملهاله
او اللى كانت بينهم
ممكن يحاول ينساه لكن يكره معتقدش​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 مايو 2009)

*رد: هل يمكن ان تكره من احببت؟؟*



+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *موضوع رائع يا بنت العدرا
> بس اللى يحب حد مستحيل يكرهه
> على الاقل هيفتكر الحاجات الحلوة اللى عملهاله
> او اللى كانت بينهم
> ممكن يحاول ينساه لكن يكره معتقدش​*



*مييييييييييييييييرسى لرأيك الجميل يا بريسكو
نورتى الموضوع يا حبى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## bent yasoo3 (19 مايو 2009)

*رد: هل يمكن ان تكره من احببت؟؟*

موضوعك يجنن .. بس مستحيل اللي يحب يكره


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 مايو 2009)

*رد: هل يمكن ان تكره من احببت؟؟*



جيسي موون قال:


> موضوعك يجنن .. بس مستحيل اللي يحب يكره


*
مييييييييييييرسى لمرورك الجميل يا حبيبتى
نورتى الموضوع يا جيسى
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 مايو 2009)

*رد: هل يمكن ان تكره من احببت؟؟*

*موضوع جميل وفي نفس وقت صعب
اغلبية الاعضاء جاوبوا اللي بيحب صعب انه يكره
طب وهل ده كلام ولا هما جربوا بجد
اعتقد لو انا حبيت حد وجه طاعني يبقي اكرهه ولا لا؟
مرسيه ليكي يا قمري​*


----------



## العجايبي (19 مايو 2009)

*رد: هل يمكن ان تكره من احببت؟؟*

*بصى صعب الانسان انه ينسى لانه عاشها صعب ينسى الايام الى عاش معها سواء حلوة او وحشة
والكره برده صعب يكره لانه كانت فى يوم من الايام كان بيحبها
هو يتمنى ليها حياة افضل مع الى يستحقلها 
ويتمنى ليها حياه افضل ده افضل حل
ومابيزعلش على الى فات لانه اكيد اتعلم وخاض تجربه اكيد استفاد من مميزات وعيوب​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 مايو 2009)

*رد: هل يمكن ان تكره من احببت؟؟*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *موضوع جميل وفي نفس وقت صعب
> اغلبية الاعضاء جاوبوا اللي بيحب صعب انه يكره
> طب وهل ده كلام ولا هما جربوا بجد
> اعتقد لو انا حبيت حد وجه طاعني يبقي اكرهه ولا لا؟
> مرسيه ليكي يا قمري​*



*ميرسى ليكى يا قمرتى
بس صدقنى فعلا بيكون الكره صعب اوى هو بيكون جرح كبيييييييييير اه بس كره صعب
نورتى الموضوع ياحبى​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 مايو 2009)

*رد: هل يمكن ان تكره من احببت؟؟*



العجايبي قال:


> *بصى صعب الانسان انه ينسى لانه عاشها صعب ينسى الايام الى عاش معها سواء حلوة او وحشة
> والكره برده صعب يكره لانه كانت فى يوم من الايام كان بيحبها
> هو يتمنى ليها حياة افضل مع الى يستحقلها
> ويتمنى ليها حياه افضل ده افضل حل
> ومابيزعلش على الى فات لانه اكيد اتعلم وخاض تجربه اكيد استفاد من مميزات وعيوب​*



*مييييييييييييييييييييييييييييرسى يا باشا
نورت الموضوع و شكرا لرأيك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## جيلان (23 مايو 2009)

*رد: هل يمكن ان تكره من احببت؟؟*

*لا لا لا لا لااااااااا
الى يحب حد عمره ما يكرهه مهما عمل فيه
انتى ممكن تنسى نفسك عشن متتجرحيش وعشن تعرفى تكملى حياتك لكن تكرهيه ابدااا ولو كرهتيه يبقى انتى من الاول محبتيهوش اصلا
حتى شعور انك تخلى نفسك تكرهيه ده غلط
لكن احيانا بنضحك على نفسنا عشن نقدر نكمل حياتنا
بس الاحسن انك تنسى الى عمله معاكى ويمكن ربنا حطنا فى الموقف ده عشن نتعلم منه
لان ربنا مش هيدينا حاجة وحشة ابدا وكل حاجة بيخلينا نمر بيها بيكون ليها هدف بس فكرى ايه الهدف ده عشن تتعلمى حاجة من اى تجربه لكن مظنش ان الى حب حد ممكن يكرهه
حتى بستغرب لما اتنين يبقوا مخطوبين ويفكوا وكل واحد بتكلم على التانى وحش
ازاااااااى امل كنتوا بيحبوا بعض ازاى اكيد سبب الفراق انهم مكانوش بيحبوا بعض اصلا لو كل واحد ال على التانى كدى
وبعدين العقل ان العلاقات تنتهى باحترام حتى لما تشوفى الشخص ده متحطيش وشك فى الارض لا يبقى حاجة فرقتكوا بس فى احترام بنكوا
يمكن فى الحالة دى عمرك ما هتعرفى تكرهيه خصوصا لو مشفتيش منه حاجة وحشة
لكن فى حالة عمل فيكى حاجة وحشة فانتى هتنسى اه لكن بردوا مش هتهرفى تكرهى
ان كنا مش بنكره اعدائنا هنكره حد حبيناه اوى فى يوم من الايام وفضلتيه على كل الناس مش ممكن طبعا *


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 مايو 2009)

*رد: هل يمكن ان تكره من احببت؟؟*

:t30





جيلان قال:


> *لا لا لا لا لااااااااا*
> *الى يحب حد عمره ما يكرهه مهما عمل فيه*
> *انتى ممكن تنسى نفسك عشن متتجرحيش وعشن تعرفى تكملى حياتك لكن تكرهيه ابدااا ولو كرهتيه يبقى انتى من الاول محبتيهوش اصلا*
> *حتى شعور انك تخلى نفسك تكرهيه ده غلط*
> ...


 
*صوووووووووووح يا جيجي *
*نورتى الموضوع يابت *
*اول مرة تقولى حاجة عاقلة ههههههههه:t30:*​


----------



## جيلان (23 مايو 2009)

*رد: هل يمكن ان تكره من احببت؟؟*



+bent el3dra+ قال:


> :t30
> 
> *صوووووووووووح يا جيجي *
> *نورتى الموضوع يابت *
> *اول مرة تقولى حاجة عاقلة ههههههههه:t30:*​



*بالراحة دنا على ما عملت تعديل كنتى رديتى يا لهوى ههههههههههه
دنا زودت كلام كتير انتى وكوكو مان اموت واعرف بتردوا امتى انا على ما اخرج من الموضوع الاقى اخر رد مش انا 
هما الاخوة مش نت مصرى بردوا ؟ ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 مايو 2009)

*رد: هل يمكن ان تكره من احببت؟؟*



جيلان قال:


> *بالراحة دنا على ما عملت تعديل كنتى رديتى يا لهوى ههههههههههه
> دنا زودت كلام كتير انتى وكوكو مان اموت واعرف بتردوا امتى انا على ما اخرج من الموضوع الاقى اخر رد مش انا
> هما الاخوة مش نت مصرى بردوا ؟ ههههههههههههههه*



*هههههههههههههههههههههه
طالما انتى حسد و قر مصرى يبقى احنا نت مصرى :t30:
اعملك ايه انا ببقى فى الموضوع :hlp:​*


----------



## روماني زكريا (21 ديسمبر 2009)

لو أحببت
انسان وهذا الأنسان لم يبادلك نفس الشعور ..
او تلاعب بعواطفك .
أو جرحك.
وانتهي هذا الحب بالفراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااق الحتمي.
هل من المعقول أن تنساة و تعيد برمجة حياتك من جديد غيرة ؟!!!
هل يمكن أن تكرهة؟؟!!
هل تستطيع أن تشطب اسمة من حياتك؟؟؟
ربما تستطيع فعل ذلك ....
لكن أن تشطبة من قلبك؟؟؟
فبأعتقادي انة مجال صعب .
ولكن اذا حدث ذلك ..
هل هذا يعني انك لم تعطية الأحساس بالحب الصادق .؟
ولكن أليس من حقك أن تريح قلبك و نفسك ان تريحهما بالنسيان ؟؟
أليس من حقك أن تعيش حياتك بدون ألم بدون جروح تعيش بعيدآ عن الذكريات المؤلمة ..
ولكن...
هل تشعر بالنقيض ..
العقل ينبض بالنسيان.
و القلب يستعيد الذكريات .
ولكن انتهي كل هذا بالفرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااق

هل تستطيع أن تكرة من تحب.


منقول​​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*اللى يحب بجد من كل قلبه ميقرش ينسى*


----------



## روماني زكريا (22 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا علي مرورك ​​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (22 ديسمبر 2009)

مستحيل 
عارف الحب دا عامل ذى الاستيكر اللى بتلصقه فى المكان ولما تيجى تخلعه علشان تحطه فى مكان تانى بتلاقى مكانه معلم وللمكان شكل مختلف عن الباقى ومابتقدرش تلصقه فى مكان تانى بسهوله لان خلاص اللصق اللى فيه خلص خده مكان تانى 
صدقنى الحب كدا صعب تنسى او تكره من احببت او تحب غيره بسهوله الا بعد فتره وانك تحب الاخر فعلا


----------



## روماني زكريا (22 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ليكي tota علي مرورك​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*مستحيل ينساه واكيد بيبقى شايله ذكرى جميلة فى قلبه وايام جميلة قضاها معاه 

ويبتسم لما يفتكر تلك الايام ​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*مستحيل انك تنسي شخص حبيتة بكل مشاعرك حتي لو هو ظلمك وكان الجرح كبير 
هتفضل الزكريات والمواقف محفورة بقلبك وعارف  يمكن بوقت الجرح وهو جديد تقول كلام قاسي  لكن في الحقيقة عمرك ما تتمنالة غير الخير
مرسي للموضوع  الجميل​*


----------



## النهيسى (22 ديسمبر 2009)

"اَلْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَسْقُطُ أَبَدًا" (رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 13: 8)​


----------



## عادل نسيم (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*الأخ / روماني *
*لايطلق علي من أستطاع الفراق لقب الحبيب .. والحبيب الحقيقي هو من يتبادل مع حبيبه معاني الحب الحقيقي ويخاف عليه وعلي شعوره وأحساسه ... وعندما تجد هذا الحبيب سوف يكون الأولاني ذكرىوذكريات للفات وفارق ... وحبك الأكيد للي أت وفي عشقك غارق *


----------



## kalimooo (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*الله يعطينا نعمة النسيان عند اللزوم

اكيد اذا كان لازم انسى عندي الفدرة

اكرر:

بحال كان النسيان ضروري

*


----------



## روماني زكريا (23 ديسمبر 2009)

اشكر كل من
 engy
rgaa
النهيسي
كليمو
علي مروركم  وشكر علي تعب محبتكم ​​


----------



## روماني زكريا (23 ديسمبر 2009)

واشكر ايضا عادل نسيم علي مرورك ​


----------



## وليم تل (23 ديسمبر 2009)

من يدخل قلبة الحب
لا يعرف قلبة الكرة
ولكنة يبتعد بسلام
وشكرا رومانى
على الموضوع الجميل
ودمت بود
​


----------



## روماني زكريا (23 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ليك وليم ​​


----------



## newman_with_jesus (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*الحب احساس من طرف او اكثر ولكن من استطاع فراق حبيبه فهو لم يحبه *​


----------



## روماني زكريا (24 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا newman_with_jesus علي مرورك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

شوفي هقولك على حاجة
في الاول اكيد هكون مخدوعة و مش هشوف عيوبه او هشوفها و احاول اداريها
بس 
اكيد هيجي الوقت اللي اكرهه فيه و اشيله من قلبي
و احتقره كمان


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

kera قال:


> هل من المعقول أن تنساة و تعيد برمجة حياتك من جديد     غيرة ؟!!!
> آة
> هل يمكن أن تكرهة؟؟!!
> هيبقى بالنسبالي شخص عاادي
> ...


أقدر أتجــاهل من أحب​


----------

